# Ο Ηλίας ο φαντάρος



## AoratiMelani (Nov 8, 2018)

Έχω μια μαμά θαλερή που πλησιάζει τα ενενήντα ακάθεκτη και εξακολουθεί να μας βομβαρδίζει με τις αναμνήσεις της, κυρίως με τραγουδάκια, ποιήματα και λοιπά στιχουργήματα. Χτες ξαναθυμήθηκα ένα εξ αυτών, που απ' ό,τι λέει υπήρχε σε μια παλιά πλάκα (όρα: δίσκο με τραγούδια) και είχε τον τίτλο "Ο Ηλίας ο φαντάρος". Ο Ηλίας ο φαντάρος λοιπόν, έρχεται στην Αθήνα από την επαρχία και κάποιος ξύπνιος Αθηναίος του δείχνει τα αξιοθέατα και του τα εξηγεί. Ξέρω μερικούς στίχους μόνο, λειψούς και μάλλον με λάθη. Ήλπιζα ότι μ' αυτούς και με τον τίτλο θα μπορέσω εύκολα να βρω και τους υπόλοιπους στο διαδίκτυο, ίσως ακόμη και το ίδιο το τραγούδι, αλλά γελάστηκα. Βρήκα εδώ μια αναφορά, αλλά δεν ξέρω καν αν πρόκειται για το ίδιο άσμα.

Μήπως το ξέρετ' εσείς;

Έξω απ' την Ακαδημία
στέκει ο Απόλλωνας γυμνός
[Βλέπεις, φίλε μου] Ηλία,
ο Απόλλων δεν είναι διόλου σεμνός

Βλέπεις την Αθηνά την ψεύτρα,
που είναι λιγάκι παρακεί;
Έγινε παξιμαδοκλέφτρα,
και δεν του άφησε βρακί.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 8, 2018)

Μ' αρέσουν αυτές οι αναζητήσεις (βλ. π.χ. μια δική μου ανάμνηση)! Με την άδειά σου ζήτησα περαιτέρω συλλογική βοήθεια εδώ: https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/08/19/paximada/#comment-539482


----------



## sarant (Nov 8, 2018)

O Λαίλιος Καρακάσης ήταν ποιητής-στιχουργός πιο πολύ του ελαφρού. Μικρασιάτης αν θυμάμαι καλά. Το τραγούδι δεν το ξέρω.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 9, 2018)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο! Δεν γνώριζα την ύπαρξη αυτής της κουβέντας για τα παξιμάδια. Μάλιστα, δεν ήξερα τι σημαίνει παξιμάδι (wink wink, nudge nudge) και παξιμαδοκλέφτρα. Το έμαθα προχτές, όταν συζητούσα με τη μάνα μου για το εν λόγω άσμα και της είπα, Μα κι αυτή η Αθηνά, γιατί παξιμαδοκλέφτρα; Παράξενο δεν είναι; Η μαμά τότε πήρε αμήχανη έκφραση, Ε, να, απ' το παξιμάδι, μου λέει με νόημα. Τι παξιμάδι; λέω εγώ. Και η μαμά άρχισε να ξεροβήχει και να κάνει νοήματα, διότι ήταν και το παιδί μπροστά και δεν μπορούσε να τα πει όπως ήθελε. Σκέφτηκε λίγο και μου είπε, Θυμάσαι το άλλο το τραγούδι; "Στο φούρνο του μπαμπά μου / Γεννήθηκα ένα βράδυ / Κοντά σε μια κουλούρα / Και σ' ένα παξιμάδι". Με κοιτούσε μ' εκείνο το ύφος τύπου "Πάρε στροφές επιτέλους", μόνο που δε μου έκλεισε το μάτι. Και τότε έπεσε το δεκάρικο.


----------

